# Opening a bank account in dubai with debt/Bad Credit in the UK



## riblomf1982 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am looking to move to dubai for a clean break and new opportunity, However have a bad credit rating in the UK and wondered if this would effect me getting a bank account in the UAE, Can someone advise me if that have any expereince on this matter

Thanks


----------



## chris1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

*account*

not a prob


----------



## chris1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

*bad score is really bad*

bt you have to work for it to remove the bad score.


----------



## chris1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

*debt tools*

do one thing use debt calculator to remove it


----------



## chris1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

*debt beaureau*

go to ultimate debt beareau, they might be helpful.


----------



## yzacanada1231 (Sep 2, 2010)

no it wont affect, as the banks here in uae doesn't requires any bank certificat/clearance from your home country, they only requires 3basic things visa copy, passport copy and a salary cert


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

chris1981 said:


> bt you have to work for it to remove the bad score.


What rubbish. They do not check here and do not care, you just need salary proof, visa and passport. Do not however, think you can run up debt here and ****** off, they will get you at the airport if you are not fast enough and put you in prison. No DVD/TV/AC in the prisons here you know!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

riblomf1982 said:


> I am looking to move to dubai for a clean break and new opportunity, However have a bad credit rating in the UK and wondered if this would effect me getting a bank account in the UAE, Can someone advise me if that have any expereince on this matter
> 
> Thanks


Not a problem. Banks in uae will run after you to offer you credits cards.
But judging from your bad debt management, i would stay out of loan in uae as justforus explained to you


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> What rubbish. They do not check here and do not care, you just need salary proof, visa and passport. Do not however, think you can run up debt here and ****** off, they will get you at the airport if you are not fast enough and put you in prison. No DVD/TV/AC in the prisons here you know!


:clap2: :clap2:

Well said.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As above no problem opening an account here, you can start totally fresh. Do not run up any debts here,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it just me who's noticed that this post is 3 years old and the last reply before it was revived is over 2 years old!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha Ha, do you think he ever came over for his fresh start??


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

lol, wont be long before an admin closes this thread... its irrelevant now. I wonder if the guy came here and ran up some more debt?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

No... he was probably fine. I hear he had a job at Nakheel....


----------

